# Help Building A Local Stations



## erer271 (Feb 2, 2012)

Two Local Stations love to have on my layout.
1st is the Pennsylvania Railroad Passenger Station








2nd is Erie RR freight station








I need someone that could build one of them (or both).
I dream having both of these stations on my layout.
I am building a new layout and I have a place for Them.
All that is left is a brick parking lot
The Erie one left are world in the late 40's or early 50's
The PRR one left in the late 50's or early 60's.
So sad


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The 2nd one looks pretty simple. One would need basic box dimension, and pics of other sides of builidng (doors, windows, etc.)

Your photo of the 1st is fuzzy, at best. You'll need much more detailed plans, photos.

TJ


----------



## erer271 (Feb 2, 2012)

I will see what I can come up with.


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

You could probably bring out a lot ot the details for the passenger station by playing with the contrast and saturation and some filters. If you send me a large file of it, I could do it for you if interested. 

Also, you can make out some of the detailings of the passenger station in the second picture on the right.


----------



## erer271 (Feb 2, 2012)

What do you need,seabilliau?


----------



## erer271 (Feb 2, 2012)

Is there a Kit that look somewhat like them that I can use?
Because I am using this kit as my towns' station on the Erie RR.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

You may want to invest in a Walthers catalog. They have photos of every structure offered by every vendor they carry.
It's a valuable resource for "everything train".
Bob


----------



## erer271 (Feb 2, 2012)

The flyer or the big book of 2012?


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

The big one.


----------

